# Here's a video of a Woman V.S. Man MMA Fight... and wow



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to admit, that woman was taking some leg kicks, and watch at exactly 9 minutes in, a devastating takedown by the woman. Awesome, do you think woman could compete with men? 

its 10 minutes long so for the patient only. 

RARE - MAN VS WOMAN MMA MIXED MARTIAL ARTS FIGHT! - Google Video


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

first off thats just not right. Guys just shouldn't be fighting Chicks. Second how the hell didn't he knock her ass out. He must suck.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

must be a real contender fighting chicks


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

guys fighting girls is not something i wanna see or do. i may be old fashioned but thats just wrong.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

What kind of fighter would even accept this type of fight...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I saw that black dude acting like a fool on his way in and decided not to watch


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i have no problem with women fighting other women but this is just wrong


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

He did have her back,but he let it go.


----------



## PUNISHERWP (Jan 4, 2007)

does anyone know the history behind this fight...maybe they both agreed as an exibition...or maybe they are both training in the same gym and decided to do it as friends


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

It was too grainy to tell if she was hot or not. That was about the extent of my interest. I wonder if he tried to squeeze her boobies?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

they both look like chicks to me


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey if she wants to bang with a guy, thats her right. Saying a chick shouldnt fight a man is more demeaning to a woman (saying bascially she doesnt have a chance) than actually fighting her.

It would be fun to see a guy get a whooping by a girl lol.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I'm all for women fighting. But women fighting men? C'mon... I like to keep a seperation in the genders. The physical differences are just too great, unless the woman is that much bigger than the guy, or the the guy is a freaking crackhead (like in this fight here). In a gunfight it would be even. Hell, in swimming or tennis, it would be even. But not in hand to hand combat.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Personally I wouldnt fight a chik, but if some chik wants to step up and fight a dude. Thats fine with me. I still cant belive this punk didnt knock her out..Pathetic


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Its pretty disgraceful in this day and age for it to be acceptable for Men to beat on womeen. I dont care if its in the ring or not. Beating/Hitting/Striking women isnt right.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

A) the dude sucks

B) this is wrong

C) this is why they arent in a big organization, like UFC or Pride - imagine Sherk vs Gina? 

Its disgusting to think about.

No woman should be allowed to fight a man. A fighter would want to do it, but thats when the organization should step in and prevent her from letting her pride get in her way.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

***** could fight


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha, kinda wierd but I don't see the big deal. As long as she willingly accepted the challenge what's the big deal? I have sparred with tons of chics in kickboxing, it's not a big deal. She made the choice on her own I am sure. Nobody in my kickboxing tournaments complained about this I'm surprised basically everyone here is complaining. I don't understand why the guy came out literally acting like a pimp though, that's kinda dumb cuz pimps are known to be woman beaters so obviously that is gonna make it look worse. But the chic looked to weigh a good 20 pounds more than the guy too. And like someone else said maybe they are friends or something. I just don't see the big deal I have sparred with tons of chics and no one ever complained. I know this isn't sparring but it's not THAT much different. She wasn't forced I am sure...


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Ha, kinda wierd but I don't see the big deal. As long as she willingly accepted the challenge what's the big deal? I have sparred with tons of chics in kickboxing, it's not a big deal. She made the choice on her own I am sure. Nobody in my kickboxing tournaments complained about this I'm surprised basically everyone here is complaining. I don't understand why the guy came out literally acting like a pimp though, that's kinda dumb cuz pimps are known to be woman beaters so obviously that is gonna make it look worse. But the chic looked to weigh a good 20 pounds more than the guy too. And like someone else said maybe they are friends or something. I just don't see the big deal I have sparred with tons of chics and no one ever complained. I know this isn't sparring but it's not THAT much different. She wasn't forced I am sure...


I concur. I don't really see anything wrong with it as long as it was under her own accord to compete.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

KillerG said:


> Hey if she wants to bang with a guy, thats her right. Saying a chick shouldnt fight a man is more demeaning to a woman (saying bascially she doesnt have a chance) than actually fighting her.
> 
> It would be fun to see a guy get a whooping by a girl lol.



Well fallowing that logic then I guess you would say a 12 year old boy should be allowed to fight a grown man if he pleases?


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Onganju said:


> I'm all for women fighting. But women fighting men? C'mon... I like to keep a seperation in the genders. The physical differences are just too great, unless the woman is that much bigger than the guy, or the the guy is a freaking crackhead (like in this fight here). In a gunfight it would be even. Hell, in swimming or tennis, it would be even. But not in hand to hand combat.



Your actually wrong. Men are much better at swimming and Tennis. They are must likely better at gunfighting as well. Anything that requires Muscles men can do faster and harder. There hand and eye coordination is actually usually superior. It's just the way it is.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Well fallowing that logic then I guess you would say a 12 year old boy should be allowed to fight a grown man if he pleases?


lol I think you proved his point even more....I don't think grown women who practice a sport legitimately would appreciate being compared to a 12 year old boy lol. If the 12 year old boy is a Mixed Martial Artist who actually stands a chance at beating a grown man then that logic is ok wouldn't it be? What's the difference between fighting a woman in MMA and playing a woman in one-on-one basketball? They are both sports, this is a competition sport, not a no holds barred street fight where she had no choice.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

A) this guy cant fight his way out of a paper bag

B) I do BJJ and Ive rolled with a lot of girls before, many of them significantly heavier than me, and from my experience (im quite skinny and weak) any woman the same weight as me is generally weaker even though they are shorter or have more muscle.

C) i really dont think that outside of sparring or friendly training that there should be inter-gender fights, I think that most men would have an unfair advantage in that men are for the most part physically superior in terms of strength, coordination, and speed. In fact i cant think of any sport off the top of my head that men are not better at, and this even includes feild hockey.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

The woman isn't complaining is she?? What's with you guys lol you're acting like they kidnapped her and forced her to do this. Maybe she WANTED to fight this guy. I don't see why any of you should care about whether or not a coed MMA fight occurs. She is a human being too, she makes her own choices, lol you guys crack me up. It's like saying GSP shouldn't be allowed to fight at WW, cuz be all your logic he has an unfair advantage over all the other WWs by being bigger and stronger. Just cuz you're bigger and stronger (and the opposite sex) as your opponent doesn't mean it is a completely inevitable outcome of the girl getting beaten and raped for 2 hours straight. 

AGAIN, she's not an animal, nor is she an infant. She is a full grown woman who practices MMA and made the conscious choice to accept this fight on her own free will. What is there to complain about? :laugh:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Spartan42 said:


> In fact i cant think of any sport off the top of my head that men are not better at, and this even includes feild hockey.



How about cheerleading? I think that women are better at that  . Plus, mud wrestling and gangbang marathoning are legititmate sports that women are better at.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

what kind of a man fights a woman..


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> lol I think you proved his point even more....I don't think grown women who practice a sport legitimately would appreciate being compared to a 12 year old boy lol. If the 12 year old boy is a Mixed Martial Artist who actually stands a chance at beating a grown man then that logic is ok wouldn't it be? What's the difference between fighting a woman in MMA and playing a woman in one-on-one basketball? They are both sports, this is a competition sport, not a no holds barred street fight where she had no choice.


I wasn't trying to say a woman who is a professional MMA fighter is equivalent to a 12 year old boy, I was just trying to take his logic to an extreme. 

You say if the boy stands a chance then let him fight, well I could not disagree more, a child should not be fighting a grown man.

And how is it different then playing one on one basketball? Well for starters any self respecting man will not back a women down or throw and elbows or anything like that when playing against a woman. Plus a game of basketball doesn't involve throwing punches with an intent to knock the person out.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

CashKola said:


> I wasn't trying to say a woman who is a professional MMA fighter is equivalent to a 12 year old boy, I was just trying to take his logic to an extreme.
> 
> You say if the boy stands a chance then let him fight, well I could not disagree more, a child should not be fighting a grown man.
> 
> And how is it different then playing one on one basketball? Well for starters any self respecting man will not back a women down or throw and elbows or anything like that when playing against a woman. Plus a game of basketball doesn't involve throwing punches with an intent to knock the person out.


You're right, but the woman knows the consequences and she agreed to compete. Just like the woman playing the man in basketball knows the consequences that she may be smaller and less athletic than the man, and may get outplayed. 

This is a regulated sport, not a street brawl

It's not Jessica Simpson being kidnapped and shipped to Russia to fight Fedor.

The 12 year old boy reference....

OK the woman in the video is not smaller than this man, nor is she any less experienced for all we know. Now, if a 12 year old boy is metaphorically the same as the woman, that would imply that the grown man the 12 year old boy fights is the same size, and around the same skill level. I'm not condoning grown men to fight 12 year old boys, but if there is a 12 year old boy out there that is physically able and athletically talented enough to take on a grown man that is in his weight class then why not? Like I said I'm not condoning it, but if the conditions were fit, I don't see why it would be a problem...other than the possible health risks involved with a 12 year old boy possibly getting knocked out, but that is not an issue with the woman and that's what is actually happening. I mean, of course you wouldn't have Sean Sherk fighting a 12 year old boy who weighed 155, but if the boy had been practicing MMA for most of his life say 8 years, and his full grown opponent is say 28 and only been practicing MMA for 1-2 years, then I'd say that's a pretty even matchup. This is a regulated sport, not an all out free for all anything goes street fight. This is kind of a stretch but I don't ever see this being a real situation so I guess we shouldn't argue it. Sometimes 12 year olds are very advanced and mature though, and I wasn't saying that a random 12 year old should fight an established mixed martial artist.

It's not like the woman got KOed in the first 10 seconds, and then while she was unconscious she was beaten and raped. 

Both these fighters had a huge goal to accomplish. The woman could find out if she had the ability to take on a man. The man could find out if he had the mental ability to be able to fight a woman. Imagine what the guy was thinking, I mean if he was a regular guy his mind would be going nuts during this fight. Should I hit her in the face? Should I take it easy on her? Should I just go all out and see if I can beat her right away? That's a huge mental obstacle that can only have benefits by resolving. Because during this match they aren't thinking this is a street fight and anything goes, mixed martial artists see what they do as a sport. Unless he just liked it a lot and decided to go out and beat women on the street for the fun of it. That's his problem though, not the opponent's. I fought girls in TKD and kickboxing and I can say first hand it is no easy task to overcome mentally. 

And just like the 12 year old boy reference, I'm not condoning a man fight a woman all the time. But if the woman wants to, and the guy is willing to, then why the hell not? It doesn't hurt any of us does it? She's not a retard she knows what she is getting herself into.

"what kind of man fights a woman"

That is what most of you are thinking right? Well that's your problem. You have to stop thinking of this as a "fight". This is a sport, and while physical attributes do come in handy, so does skill and talent. A "fight" would imply that there were no rules and either of the 2 fighters could be completely ignorant to all martial arts. This isn't the case. Both the competitors train everyday in multiple martial arts to be able to COMPETE in this CONTEST.

I lost to a chic in a kickboxing tournament when I was 16. She was about 17 and we both had to go through 3 other opponents to get to the finals. We both met in the finals and she was not the first girl I ever had to fight, but she was the first girl I ever had to fight where winning actually got me something. We were the final 2 in our division so we had to face off for the 1st place trophy and plaque. During the match she did not take it easy on me one bit and I was very surprised at how hard she hit. It went to a decision and regretably I could not bring myself to go full force at her and it costed me the match. Well, I guess I shouldn't sound too cocky lol she COULDA been better than me, but I did not give it my all. Every time I would hit her I would see her wince and it made me feel bad. After the match she came over to me and asked me why I was so hesitant, and I told her cuz I felt like I was hurting her and it just made me feel wierd. She told me that she didn't take offense because she understands my situation but most girls would find that very offensive. She said she started kickboxing for a reason, to become a great kickboxer. She said when people go easy on her that deprives her of her ultimate goal, and everyone else's ultimate goal, to become the absolute best at what you do. And how can you blame her? She's still human, she still thinks the same way guys do about stuff like that so why should it matter if she wants to fight a guy?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You're right, but the woman knows the consequences and she agreed to compete. Just like the woman playing the man in basketball knows the consequences that she may be smaller and less athletic than the man, and may get outplayed.
> 
> This is a regulated sport, not a street brawl
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that if they want to fight men, and can find men that will fight them, then why not? I wouldn't really be in to watching it, and I don't think any respectful organization would sanction it, but what the hell, why not let 'em fight? That woman was definitely holding her own in there so screw it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Yeah, I think that if they want to fight men, and can find men that will fight them, then why not? I wouldn't really be in to watching it, and I don't think any respectful organization would sanction it, but what the hell, why not let 'em fight? That woman was definitely holding her own in there so screw it.


Yea I don't like watching it either and I'm not trying to say every fight should be like this but I just don't see how any of us can judge them and talk shit when it was THEM who made the conscious decision to accept the fight.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You're right, but the woman knows the consequences and she agreed to compete. Just like the woman playing the man in basketball knows the consequences that she may be smaller and less athletic than the man, and may get outplayed.
> 
> This is a regulated sport, not a street brawl
> 
> ...


(Didn't quote the whole thing, too big)

You made some really good points, and you kind of changed my mind. I still think a man should not be competing against a woman in MMA, but if they both agree then what the hell. But I still won't be watching it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

CashKola said:


> (Didn't quote the whole thing, too big)
> 
> You made some really good points, and you kind of changed my mind. I still think a man should not be competing against a woman in MMA, but if they both agree then what the hell. But I still won't be watching it.


Me neither...I also forgot to tell you that when I was 12 I was fighting men 3 times my age and 3 times my size. Sure they took it easy on me but it was a regulated match in a regulated building it wasn't out on the street somewhere or in a back alley. It's good for you anyway, I'm still alive aren't I? All it does is make you tougher...no harm in that. 

Damn I also forgot to mention this. I didn't watch this whole clip but from what I saw the guy didn't even attempt to hit her in the face, and when they were on the ground I saw no attempts from either one to hit the other person. I'm guessing there were special rules set in place for this fight for the safety of the woman which only makes my point stronger


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a ridiculous idea, I can understand why golf are letting ladies play wit the men, its a non-contact sport.

But lets be serious not any women can compete with a man at top level contact sports its just never gonna be.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

there body are jsut not made for it like im even against woman vs woman


----------



## sm3025 (Sep 8, 2006)

How has this thread not been moved yet? It has nothing to do with the UFC.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I would be too worried about hurting my reputation. I wouldnt want to be known as the dude that fights women.


----------

